# Mac Baren Honey & Chocolate



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Mac Baren Honey & Chocolate comes in a nice looking, 3.5g tin. On the back of the tin, the blend is described as "A find loose cut blend made of a very special kind of cavendish. The long and delicate cavendish process makes this blend soft and smooth with a taste of honey and chocolate. Experience the great taste and the softness of this tobacco"

Well, sounds interesting to me, enough to buy a tin and try it out. I couldn't find any info on this particular blend; both tobaccoreviews.com and the Mac Baren website don't even have a place-setter for it.

I got the tin in today and opened it up. "Pshhht" went the tin, releasing the seal along with a powerful chocolate aroma. I packed it in my aromatic corn cob using the 3 tamp method and lit up. The tobacco lights very easily, and stayed lit for the entire bowl with ease.

Now, I want to ask you a question, have you ever wanted to wrap a hunk of dark chocolate in tobacco and smoke it? Ok I haven't either, but that's the feeling I got when smoking this blend. It's chocolate, chocolate, chocolate...and a little bit of honey. The room note was very pleasant to the nose, smelling like...chocolate(who wudda thunk?!). The tobacco smoked very smooth and never seemed to get hot. I puffed and puffed but couldn't seem to get any sort of bite what so ever.

Overall I was pleased with the blend, but I don't think it'll be something in my regular rotation, we'll see though. I've gotta say I was glad my corn cob had a small bowl, too much of this baccy and you feel like a spoiled kid on easter. So much chocolate can really get to you. If you're looking for a very flavorful, easy smoking aromatic and like chocolate, by all means give this one a try. I'd be happy to send out some samples to anybody wanting a test run.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice review Cheeto - thanks. It does sound like a bit much to me, but a crazy aromatic can really hit the spot sometimes.

Now only 1 review will NOT make you IHT's favorite, it's just not that easy. So smoke on and come back with more reviews. 

p


----------



## egontheviking (Sep 26, 2007)

I tried this stuff yesterday. My local pipe shop owner cracked this tin open for the first time out of curiosity. He offered me to try it just before I left saying that I would be the first guy to try this stuff in the city heck maybe in all of South Carolina, no idea if that is true but funny nonetheless. I don't know what it was and maybe I just don't like chocolate in pipe tobacco form, but I didn't really enjoy it. I packed a three layer bowl quickly in the store and headed out and smoked it later that night. It was a small three quarters full bowl and I smoked it for about 10 minutes before I decided to dump it and smoke my cob. I could taste a bit of the chocolate but it just wasn't all that pleasant of the smoke and my roommate did not enjoy the room note of it.

I am not saying any of this to discourage any one from trying this blend, cause i am just a 22 year old kid who has two posts under his belt. I was just excited to see a blend that I have tried before to comment on, hah. From what I have gathered Chocolate seems to be a hard taste to nail for pipe tobacco, so I would suggest folk to try it, it just wasn't my kind of smoke. (I am not sure if I even know what my kind of smoke is yet after smoking for nearly a year.)


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for the review. PM'd you.


----------

